# Hymer C524 Vehicle Identification No Plate



## beetletype25 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am about to but A Hymer C524 on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD 2003. I have checked the VIN under the bonnet and the metal plate is fastened on with one rivet and one plastic Grommet. Can anyone tell me if this is normal as these plates on other vehicles are often fixed with two rivets. Many thanks


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Hi

Yes, the VIN plate is fixed with a rivet on the left and a plastic grommet on the right.

Our Hymer C524 Motorhome / Motorcaravan is for sale by the way. See http://www.caravanette.co.uk

Give me a shout if you're interested or if you have any qus about C524s generally. Cheers.


----------

